# Looking for active pocket camp friends!



## *luxebabe* (Apr 26, 2018)

I recently noticed most of the people I have added on my friends list haven't been active in over 30 days... no wonder I can never get enough people to help me with the quarry :/ 

I always "lend a hand" when requests are sent my way so feel free to add me if you are active and willing to help me out!

username: *emilia*
friend code: 7760-0718-269


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi, im in the same position!

Name: Ella
FC: 4477 1143 658


----------



## mocaccino (Apr 30, 2018)

my id is 6464 2425 583 :>


----------



## meggtheegg (May 2, 2018)

I play tons and can add some people!!
Name: Meg
Level: 53
FC: 0117-3195-359


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 2, 2018)

Same issue here! 
Name: proxyoxo
Lvl: 42
ID: 6986-6424-405

Anyone can add me


----------



## Penellope (May 6, 2018)

This is me!!! I play everyday and would love active friends thanks!


----------



## lizziety (May 6, 2018)

I am constantly on sharing creatures, watering flowers, giving kudos, and helping others into the quarry! 
My name is Lizzie 
My ID is : 62639355782


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 6, 2018)

hi! i’d be happy to help you out. c:

username: Daisy
friend id: 35392604406


----------



## deuces (May 6, 2018)

7017 1508 611
anyone feel free to add! very active and i buy from market box a ton c:


----------

